

Do waterfalls play chess? and other stories - casta
http://aeporreca.org/2011/08/13/do-waterfalls-play-chess/

======
billforsternz
I must admit each and every chapter description wooshed way over my head.
Hopefully this means that this stuff is not pitched at the intelligent layman,
the alternative explanation being that I am unintelligent.

I am pretty sure that waterfalls don't play chess though. And I _know_ the
author doesn't. A middlegame position with white's king on e3, supplemented
with a knight on f1, a rook on e2 a queen on g3 and in particular a black king
sitting between squares, but maybe on e5, while not illegal is so unlikely as
to hurt a chess player's eyes. This is a common meme actually; People who use
chess graphics in advertisements, TV, films, photo shoots etc. _never_ seem to
ask a chess player to set up something that makes sense. I suppose I could
just be grateful that at least the board's orientation is correct. I get the
strong impression that this happens less than 50% of the time in such
situations, although that of course defies common sense.

